# Favorable weather for moving into almonds 2010



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

2/11/2010
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7270635 
ABC 7 Dallas Raines
Thank you for the good report.

Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Nice...perfect for bees hitting the flowers.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Everyone has a different outlook on what is favorable, I guess. Favorable for me is fog, rain, or cold. Then I can move all day long. I don't work at night any more unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I am extremely jealous of this weather forcast, almost the color of jade right now. Where are my home made Chocolate Chip Cookies when I need them...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

What horrible weather we are having today: Mid to upper sixties and blue skies. Early almonds in my back yard are smelling sweet and humming. Birds are singing. No wind. Horrible, horrible; I can't go work.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Tom You have my deepest sympathy!! Guess my bees are smiling....first time I can remember weather better in Ca than Fl!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

suttonbeeman said:


> Tom You have my deepest sympathy!! Guess my bees are smiling....first time I can remember weather better in Ca than Fl!


This could be a year the hives put on some weight and or draw out some foundation.
About 1974 or 1975 Bakersfield was the hot spot of the nation. I put a thermometer out in the almonds off Lerdo Highway and 99.
80 degrees on the button!
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Saturday, February 27, 2010
12:05 PM
Indera Petersons weather report for abc7 news. Southern Calif.

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7301486#global
9rain, up to one inch/hour.)

zip code 93010, we got the rain last night as predicted, more rain as I type and the thunder too

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

3/01/10
3 storms to watch.
Here comes the "Rainfall Express'

http://www.aolnews.com/2010/02/28/m...day-three-storms-to-watch-this-week/19377001/
Ernie


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

keep the sucrose pouring


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Even if you have to get it 300 gallons at a time.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

300 gallons Lol. Workin on the 2nd T.load.Thanks for being so concerned louie.


----------

